# Analysis of over 1300 popular songs



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

They analyzed over 1300 popular songs, and the results are not surprising at all: http://blog.hooktheory.com/2012/06/...ular-songs-for-patterns-this-is-what-i-found/

However, the website should be an excellent resource for anyone wanting to make a remix.


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

wow, that really puts the **** in analysis. impressive!


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

auto-censoring a*n*a*l seems a bit extreme...sometimes the sphincter is your most visceral descriptive literary tool!


----------

